
IBM acquires Red Hat - giovannibajo1
https://www.redhat.com/en/about/press-releases/ibm-acquire-red-hat-completely-changing-cloud-landscape-and-becoming-world’s-1-hybrid-cloud-provider?fbclid=IwAR3B4TDmlpBIef4CNRNj5YXTI7j9Zh4-RvOYGDBTLQuVwnBVH_pjsMTsRFM
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18321884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18321884).

------
outbackcoder
This is just as well, as I'm moving quite a bit to Net and OpenBSD. I'm tired
of the Linux drama (systemd, CoC, balkanised standards, etc.) the broken stuff
between distros. The slower changes for BSD development typically means more
stable software. And ZFS. Plus, I actually prefer the ICS/BSD license for
software in general, as it's maximally free. I've found over the years, that
my BSD boxes are far and away more stable than their Linux counterparts. I do
devops mostly, so stability and long-term availability are key factors. ext4
is getting long in the tooth and btrfs is nowhere near ZFS in stability or
ability or I/O. I've never had a BSD system crash unexpectedly other than bad
HW. I cannot say the same for Linux, even RHEL. I feel like a kid again in
many ways, because I get to explore all the cool things the BSDs can do again.
I'm even moving my Raspberry Pi over to NetBSD in the coming days as a
prototype platform to explore BSD embedded possibilities.

